# catalytic converter



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Alright, here's the deal... The cat on my wagon is hella clogged and I swear it's going to blow up one of these days.

Now I know you guys don't like removing them, but here in Wisconsin there isn't any emissions testing required... And I need a bypass pipe of sorts to replace the cat with until I can get a new one to replace it (cheapest cat I've been able to find is $120).

The one that's on it now looks kinda like this:









Is that a standard size or something, is there a premade pipe I can buy or something?

Also another reason I need to get something in the mean time, is that one of the bolts holding the current cat in has broken off (the flanges are basically clumps of rust), so it's going to end up with a pre-cat leak soon anyway.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Measure the length, weld on flanges on the end of pipe of that length, remove cat, install pipe. If you feel spendy (recommended) get a flex pipe. Some people in emission controled states even do that, but you didn't hear it from me. You can also get a high flow cat, about $70 bucks.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Hm... I don't know if there's a place I can get flanges welded to a pipe around here (exhaust places around here SUCK). And I only have a stick welder that I can't use (no 220volt outlet). I'll poke around a bit.

Maybe I could just cut off the flanges at the exhaust pipe and just use a v-cut pipe with some clamps? Trying to keep this is cheap as possible.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Woo... Fun. Rusty bolts broke while driving... Pre-cat. Loud. Very loud.

Great throttle response though...


----------

